# 1973 Electric Porsche 914



## linda2000 (Dec 30, 2018)

creeg said:


> Anyone want my 914 EV? All the info is on Craigslist here Videoder Tubemate Snaptube
> 
> https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/6128149354.html


I ship from The Netherlands, Europe. 

Can you send me your address details (by e-mail) so I can ask a forwarder what the price would be. Be aware that the shipment has a weight of about 150 kilo (~ 330 lbs).


----------

